# Runde Ecken



## DonCorleone (10. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bereits die Tutorials gelesen oder gesehen, wie man runde Ecken erstellt. Aber es handelt sich hierbei um ganze Formen.
Ich will eigentlich nur die runden Ecken haben. Wie kann ich da vorgehen?
Ich hatte es mir so gedacht, dass ich erstmal einen Viereck mit runden Ecken zeichne und dann per Radiergummi den rest lösche. So dass ich die Runden Ecken als einzelne Bilder abspeichern kann. 
Apropos: Wie kann ich denn die einzelnen Ecken auschneiden und diese als einzelne Bilder abspeichern?

Ist der von mir gewählte Weg richtig oder geht es auch komfortabler und besser?

Danke für eure Antworten

Gruß

Der Don


----------



## solomat (10. März 2004)

> Apropos: Wie kann ich denn die einzelnen Ecken auschneiden und diese als einzelne Bilder abspeichern?



1. Teil makieren den du speichern willst
2. Unter Bild findest du die Option "Freistellen"
3. Bild speichern unter...

Wenn du aus dem gleichen Bild noch andere Ecken  (Teile speichern willst dann) dann mach die Arbeitsschritte einfach rückgänig und beginn bei 1. .


----------



## DonCorleone (10. März 2004)

Aha,

Ok, danke.


----------



## da_Dj (10. März 2004)

Such mal nach Pfad(en) bzw. Pfadtool/Zeichenstift ....


----------

